# Star Wars Rp: The New War



## Apprentice (Sep 30, 2008)

The time is ripe for new knights to arise. The Sith is coming for world domination.And who will dominate? You will. You will kill or save, capture or rescue. It's your decision.
.................................................. .................................................. ....
Your going to start out in a bar on Adamastor. Doing what, I dont know. But I do know our paths will be crossed very soon. Anyways i dont have much for what your supposed to do because you do whatever you want. But I do have a character sheet you must fill out.
........................................................................................................
Character Sheet:
Name: (no star wars duplicates)
Age: (14+)
Race: (Human,Hutt,Ice Head,Jarell,etc)
Gender: (male,Female)
Wepons: (  )
Apperance: (none to say)
Occupation: (Jedi Knight,Bounty Hunter,Sith Adept,etc)
........................................................................................................
My Character Sheet:

Name:Ryu Savegry

Age:15

Race:Human

Gender:Male

Weapons: Dual Scout Trooper Blasters,74-Z Speederbike

Apperance:Medium Toned Skin,Medium Build,About 5ft-11inches,Neck Lenghth Black Hair,Dark Blue Eyes,Same Clothes As Darth Maul,Black Clone Trooper Boots, Black Clone Trooper Chest Plates

Occupation: Bounty Hunter/Sith Adept


----------



## F.O.K. (Sep 30, 2008)

Name: James Konobi
Age: 25
Race: human
Gender: male
Wepons: black lightwip, black lightsaber, black lightknife, and black double-sided lightsaber
Apperance: 
but the lightsaber is black
Occupation: Sith Lord
(Sorry for adding this, but it is important.)Powers: all things force.


----------

